# Pictures from the Little Rhody Bottle Club



## RIBottleguy

I wish I had a better camera for the lighting conditions, but most of the pics came out fine.  Enjoy!


 A table full of goodies, including cathedral pickles, a Dr. Cronks, C. Heimstreets, Dr. Kimballs Bitters, and Jno. Moffat Phoenix Bitters







 Caswell Mack and Caswell Hazard medicines from Newport,  RI





 A T.E. Hickey Providence, RI hutchinson.  Asking price $800





 An Ira Harvey Providence, RI soda.  
 This is one of those bottles where a pontil is just a bonus





 Barber's Indian Vegetable Jaundice Bitters   Providence, RI





 Spark's Perfect Health  Camden, NJ






 Warner's Safe Cure, Frankfort.  Extremelty rare color for this city






 Warner's Safe Cures, the large "animal sizes" versus the sample sizes.  





 A bunch of Warner's repros, the cobalt one is actually rare






 An entire table of nice fruit jars, the top row is all colored half-gallon Mason's 1858 jars.  Most $100+






 I thought this was a pretty cool mint bottle.  It even tells you where the cod liver oil came from!





 130 year old cod liver oil anyone?


----------



## JOETHECROW

Great pictures and bottles!                  Joe


----------



## Digswithstick

What Joe said ,and thanks for posting .


----------



## LC

The pictures are just fine . What is the large paneled cobalt bottle in the first picture ? Looks like a soda . Do you remember what it was ?


----------



## RIBottleguy

LC,
 I believe that was a Dr. Cronk's Root Beer from Cincinnati.  I believe it was pontiled, and I remember it being very heavy when I picked it up.


----------



## surfaceone

> Enjoy!


 
 Thanks Taylor,

 I did. Was this a regular ole meeting, or a show? You guys in the Little Rhody hang out with some great glass!


----------



## RIBottleguy

Hi Surfaceone,
 That was the annual show.  We have monthly meetings, but the bottles are less abundant (but still plentiful!).


----------

